# Cheapest place to purchase set of herbs?



## jennyannlowe (Jan 14, 2016)

Im new to soap making....I'm gathering supplies. I want some herbs to add to cold process soap. Various kinds like mint, lavender, etc. Id like to find a set or collection of herbs that is tailored for advanced soap making. I don't need a tremendous amount of each...I just would like a selection. For example I am going to buy a sampler of mica powder. I'm looking for something similar for herbs. Where can I find the best value? 

In addition, when I researched the same issue with mica powder, I discovered that the best deal seemed to be eBay. But I read a post by someone that the mica on eBay was not good quality. Does everyone agree? I believe the recommended place was nature's own or brambleberry. If I wasn't sure, then I'll go with one of them. But if someone bought cheap mica online and got good quality, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 15, 2016)

Are you looking for herbs to color soap? like this... http://www.soap-making-resource.com/natural-soap-colorants.html 

If so, then the cheapest place to get them would be my house! I have a set, used a small amount and decided it wasn't for me and it's sitting around feeling unloved. PM me is you're interested.


----------



## Susie (Jan 15, 2016)

Mint and lavender used as herbs in CP soap will not look pretty.  The mint will be scratchy brown bits that are not the least bit minty smelling, and the lavender will look like mouse poop.  Sorry.


----------



## Arimara (Jan 15, 2016)

Susie said:


> Mint and lavender used as herbs in CP soap will not look pretty.  The mint will be scratchy brown bits that are not the least bit minty smelling, and the lavender will look like mouse poop.  Sorry.



Descriptive as always. But, it's needed since I have thought about oil infusions with these herbs.


----------



## vmakkers (Jan 15, 2016)

Depending on where you are located, I have found Monterey Bay Spice Co to be the best prices per lb for me. I think their oz prices are quite reasonable also.  I have everything from lavender to horsetail from there. I did find their henna powders to be less fine than I would expect for a powder and same goes for the alkanet root.

For micas, check out micas n more fb group. I know a few soapers on here use her micas and her prices are great! I'll PM you a link to her online store. She does group buys and she has one closing this coming Monday. I think she even has a try everything set for around $40.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 15, 2016)

I have to say nurture soap has excellent micas that have all been tested in cp soap. Wonderful customer service and wonderful owner that works with the customer immediately if any issues arrive. Love nurture!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 15, 2016)

I agree with Susie with herb bits not looking nice.  However, if you are infusing them then you should be fine.  I second Nurture Soap Supplies for Mica.  Them and TKB Trading have excellent micas as decent prices.  I would be cautious of purchasing from EBay, they may not be soap stable.


----------



## Earthen_Step (Jan 15, 2016)

The cheapest is self harvesting, but that might not be what your into.  I have ordered something from most of the below companies.  I've been pleased with my purchases, but it has not always been for natural colors.  I only use natural colors and struggle a bit.  The greens especially like to fade, it can be annoying. Also sometimes I can't quite replicate exactly what I did before.  The colors will be slightly off depending on the mood of the day.  I'm guessing it has more to do with temperatures, my house temp fluctuates drastically.

Here are some sources to buy from:
http://www.brambleberry.com/For-Cold-Process-Soap-C449.aspx Natural and synthetics
http://www.brambleberry.com/Micas-C46.aspx Micas
http://www.bulkapothecary.com/herbs-spices/ Natural Herbs
http://www.bulkapothecary.com/categories/raw-ingredients/colors/natural-mica-colors/ Micas
https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/catalog/herbs/bulk Herbs
https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/catalog/ingredients/clay Clays
http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/candlemaking-soap-supplies/category/676787/natural-soap-colors.html Mixed Natural
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/soap-cosmetic-colorants/clays-herbs-oxides-ultramarines-natural.aspx Mixed Natural
---
Mentioned above
http://www.soap-making-resource.com/natural-soap-colorants.html Mixed Natural
http://www.herbco.com/c-2-bulk-herbs-spices.aspx Bulk Herbs
https://nurturesoap.com/17-natural-colors Mixed Natural

Here is an example of colors done naturally, not as vibrant as synthetic and micas.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 15, 2016)

Where are you located?

I like Camden Grey for my natural soap supplies - herbs, EOs, floral waxes. They are also a good supplier for carrier oils too. Not as good as Soaper's Choice, but better prices than most soap suppliers. 

What are you planning to do with the herbs? If you just want a small amount to experiment with, you may want to try Whole Foods and other health food stores.

ETA: Not sure about this whole "set of herbs" thing. There are SO many herbs and I just don't think you'd find some kind of "sampler" that would work for you. I used to look at samplers of herbs on Ebay. Usually the prices weren't good, the shipping was high and there were always several things in the sampler that I didn't want. Plus most herbs aren't useful in soap making. Many botanicals that work in soap are available at the grocery store.

Beta carotene - natural orange color. (it does fade after about 6 months, as I have learned!)
Coffee (both instant and ground can be useful)
Cocoa
Dried parsley (green color, will fade eventually)
Spices - cinnamon, clove, nutmeg, allspice. (I buy mine at Aldi, Dollar Tree, etc. Soap making doesn't benefit from high quality spices, IMO.)

Clays are a GREAT natural colorant. They are not super vivid, but the colors are soft and lovely. I am a particular fan of rose clay. Activated charcoal is another good one. You can order it from soap making suppliers, but you can also buy it anyplace that sells aquarium supplies. Pulverize it first, - it won't dissolve in soap batter.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Jan 15, 2016)

lionprincess00 said:


> I have to say nurture soap has excellent micas that have all been tested in cp soap. Wonderful customer service and wonderful owner that works with the customer immediately if any issues arrive. Love nurture!



I second Nurture.  Their vivid sampler is great, and reasonable.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm a sucker for vivid color so I mostly stick with micas. Some of the more natural colorants I've had luck with are:

Calendula - the petals actually retain their yellow and look nice. If you brew it into a tea instead of using the petals whole, you get nice little specs dispersed throughout the soap.
Rose clay
Pumpkin puree substituted for part of the water

Both my calendula and rose clay are from Mad Oils, but they are available at most soap suppliers.

I haven't tried this personally but have seen some other fruit purees looking good in CP: tomato, carrot.


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 15, 2016)

I tried a lot of herbal infusions for colour and scent. The colour didn't stick for longer than 2 months if that long and the scents didn't transfer to the oil well let alone to the soap. But not the ones mentioned by snappy llama. There is a thread about natural infusions that might help you. 

I find bits of herbs in or on top of soap very annoying as they scratch and require a lot of clean up in the bathroom.

Clay works as a colour and you only need - tsp per 1kg (2 lb) of oil. 
You have to buy cosmetic grade and soap safe clays and micas. That is what adds the cost.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Jan 15, 2016)

jennyannlowe said:


> Im new to soap making....I'm gathering supplies. I want some herbs to add to cold process soap. Various kinds like mint, lavender, etc. Id like to find a set or collection of herbs that is tailored for advanced soap making.



In regards to Soap Making Resource, a few people pointed you to his natural colorants selection. However, there is a separate selection of herbs and there is a sampler pack that includes everything.

http://www.soap-making-resource.com/soap-making-herbs.html


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 15, 2016)

I will second the sampler pack at Soap Making resource as a good value

I will also caution you that most plant matter will turn to brown specks IN soap, and while they look nice sprinkled on top of soap, the very idea of having those bits stick to me in the shower and clog up my drain gives me the heebie jeebies. That said ground up dried lavender can be a nice gentle scrubby bar, and Ive made a nice pencil line with ground and sifted lavender.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 15, 2016)

I love Nurture and their Micas too. 
Carrie is honest to the core, and really knows about soaping and how her aditives behaves in soap.


----------

